
Kamala Harris’s Logo Is a Disaster - wellpast
https://thebulwark.com/kamala-harriss-logo-is-a-disaster-heres-why/
======
oftenwrong
"Everything changed in 2008 when Sol Sender designed a logo for Barack Obama
that will probably go down as the most important piece of political graphic
design in the last century. And I’ll bet the milk-money you remember it:"

Only vaguely. The graphic I remember most is the "Hope" poster:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_%22Hope%22_poster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_%22Hope%22_poster)

Similarly, for the Trump 2018 campaign, the first design I think of is that of
the red "Make America Great Again" hats, not the "T R U M P" design featured
in the article.

